# Fish Carving



## injun joe (Oct 20, 2016)

Thought I'd show a pic of a pod of trout I just finished up.
It is 3 yellow pine 2X10's joined together. Total size of the finished piece is 8' long and about 22" high. It doesn't show that well in the pic but all the tails are waving in different directions.
This is the largest carving I've ever done. It 's final resting place will be over a fireplace mantle in Montana.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 20, 2016)

That, Joe, is a work of art.


----------



## injun joe (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks Nic.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 20, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2016)

Awesome work injun joe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 21, 2016)

very nice ....


----------



## killerv (Oct 21, 2016)

really cool


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Oct 21, 2016)

Excellent work !


----------



## Head East (Oct 21, 2016)

That will look great over a mantle!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2016)

That is simply awesome.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 22, 2016)

Heck yeah. That looks good


----------



## injun joe (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 23, 2016)

Now that's a school of trout I'd like to run into. That's great work!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Amazing for its size!  Great work!


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice Brother! Been a while....you coming up to Trackrock this weekend?
(maybe I ought to forge a school of those, now that's a thought)


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 3, 2016)

Great paint too!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 4, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2016)

Amazing.....

Just curious as to how much time you had in that?


----------



## injun joe (Nov 5, 2016)

You know, I just do it as time allows so it is hard to say. I started it in August and had the carving done by September. It laid around for about 3 weeks while I mustered the courage to begin painting (painting is not my strong suit).
I used oil paint so there was considerable drying time between paint sessions. All in all I'd guess 40 or 50 hours of actual hands on work time. I've got a similar Canada geese carving to do for another fellow so I'm going to try to keep up with it a little better.
I appreciate all the feedback and kind words.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Nov 5, 2016)

very nice


----------



## oops1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Fine work


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 6, 2016)

Wow a beautiful and fun piece of art!


----------

